# Insertion de métadonnées dans la base de données de Spotlight



## KhX (6 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de manipuler directement la base de données utilisée par Spotlight pour indexer les métadonnées des fichiers ?

D'après ce que j'ai compris du fonctionnement de Spotlight, celui-ci indexe systématiquement chaque fichier présent sur le système, et stocke dans une base SQLite les différentes métadonnées qu'il a réussi à extraire de chaque fichier.

Pour extraire ces métadonnées, Spotlight utilise des plugins. Chaque plugin décrit une façon  d'extraire des métadonnées pour un format de fichier en particulier (il existe de base des plugins pour les formats JPG, MP3, ...).

Ce que j'aimerais réussir à faire serait de me passer de ces plugins, et de renseigner des métadonnées de mon choix à la main, en écrivant une application qui irait remplir directement les champs de métadonnées dans la base SQLite de Spotlight.

J'ai eu beau explorer le Spotlight Query Programming Guide (sur developer.apple.com), je n'ai pas trouvé de méthodes permettant de renseigner des métadonnées autrement qu'en écrivant des plugins.

Si vous avez une idée pour me débloquer...
Merci d'avance  

Matthieu


----------



## cpio77 (6 Février 2007)

Il me semble que tu peux pas directement agir sur la base sqlite

par contre avec des commandes du terminal (mdutil,mdls,mdimport) tu peux "forcer" une indexation et pleins d'autres trucs !


----------



## Céroce (7 Février 2007)

KhX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de manipuler directement la base de données utilisée par Spotlight pour indexer les métadonnées des fichiers ?
> 
> Matthieu



Tu m'étonnes que ce n'est pas possible! Je n'ai pas envie qu'un vilain programme aille me bousiller ma belle base de données Spotlight!


Tu peux aussi renseigner le champ Commentaires Spotlight que tu vois en demandant les infos sur le fichier avec le Finder. Ca peut être une piste.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2007)

C'est vrai &#231;a, d&#233;j&#224; quelle se bousille toute seule cette base


----------

